# 2015 Ariens Deluxe 28 - Second Impressions



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

I posted this in the original thread, but perhaps it should be in a new one so it could be more easily found by potential or existing D-28 owners. 

*UPDATE: 12-31-19*
The past 48+ hours in coastal southern Maine has seen a nasty mix of snow, sleet, rain, snow and then rain again. Accumulation was 8 -12" of dense stuff with the berm at the end of our driveway being especially challenging. I can only describe this as white mason's mortar. It is by far the worst stuff I've ever had to deal with since moving to this neighborhood.


Initially getting through the berm was really slow going, but not unlike what I would expect with my 8/26. The machine rode up but that was to be expected. I would say that it did better than the 8/26, and the throwing distance was certainly far superior. Per Oncer's suggestion, I lowered the tire pressure to 8 PSI, but in this wet slick stuff anything short of a tracked machine would be sliding around anyway. After getting through and then clearing the driveway (including the berm) I used about 25 - 30% of the auger housing opening vs. 50%+ in normal snow. When the plow came by again and I had to clean up the wet sloppy residue, I could use the entire width without problem and this is something I couldn't do with the old MTD. So, in terms of the assertion that the Deluxe 28 is under-powered, I would say that it is not an all-conquering beast, but adequately powered for the job. To those who would disagree, I would also go back to my old standby reply that it depends on expectations and technique.


I have generally overcome the ergonomic issues I had initially, and have been able to make the rapid changes in chute azimuth and deflector angle necessitated by the tight quarters here in the neighborhood. The big advantage is the throwing distance. My driveway is in some places wider than it is long and I can only throw the snow in one direction. With the 8/26 it was understood that I would be moving the snow twice, and this is generally not the case with the Deluxe 28.


The last thing I want to mention is the size of the fuel tank. It is much smaller than my old HMSK80 and I ran out of fuel once. So I have to be cognizant of this and with the new hour/tach meter, I'll have a better handle on this. 

Overall, I am still very happy with the machine. Any questions, feel free to PM or post.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Every storm is unique, and everyone's drive has unique properties, and everyone has a snowblower they are used to operating, or becoming used to a new one.

The technique each person uses is self taught, depending on how they became accustomed to using it, and maybe honed some, if they applied some knowledge of others going through the same situation. 

Most every time, a homeowner can clear a driveway, with there existing machine (providing it is good operating condition), as it is mostly on how you approach it. Guaranteed, there are monsters out there as well as regular machines, and some will certainly clear snow faster.

EOD, how much of a bucket width, along with machine speeds, will always be a deciding factor that each person will have to decide, depending on snowfall, depending on there ability's, as well as there units ability.

All too often I see people going at it the wrong way. Some people just have no conception of common sense, and many also have a "Charging Charlie" mentality.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Glad it handled the snow, this stuff was nasty. And a longer throwing distance can be very nice. 

My current machine throws a little further than my last one. But it's still not quite enough to throw the snow off the edge of the driveway, from the wide portion by the garage doors. A little extra throwing distance would mean only moving all the snow once, which would be a nice benefit. It's not a big deal with smaller storms, but when the snow is deep/heavy, the double-snow area gets tougher to clear.


----------



## kimber (Dec 19, 2019)

I love the throw distance, like you I only have to blow it once instead of twice, the thing is a beast! After moving this nasty stuff, not worried about anything mother nature may bring in the future.:smile2:


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

@Clutch Cargo

Which engine on your Deluxe 28?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

uberT said:


> @*Clutch Cargo*
> 
> Which engine on your Deluxe 28?


 AX 254cc (LCT)
Model: PW6HK17750. 
The same one is used on the Deluxe 24.


----------



## Bakeram1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I’m still waiting for our first real snow to break in my new Deluxe 28 with the AX 254 engine. I’m glad to hear you are not disappointed with the power of the 254. I was having a little buyer’s remorse that I didn’t travel far and wide to find a SHO model. 
We just don’t get big storms that often in SE MD, and when we do I’ll just have to take smaller bites like you suggested. Still beats shoveling!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Bakeram1 said:


> I’m still waiting for our first real snow to break in my new Deluxe 28 with the AX 254 engine. I’m glad to hear you are not disappointed with the power of the 254. I was having a little buyer’s remorse that I didn’t travel far and wide to find a SHO model.
> We just don’t get big storms that often in SE MD, and when we do I’ll just have to take smaller bites like you suggested. Still beats shoveling!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you, but settled with the compact 24....For insane snow....last mega storm of 96. Next door neighbor uses his Big Kubota to clear things out...so the 24c does well for my walkway and small driveway!!! Beats the Shovel!!!
See you at Gettysburg Bike Week?


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Chains or studs can be a huge help, Grip Studs has a wide selection. Costly but they work as advertised. I had the 1100 for my Ural project, you can get deeper spiral and longer studs for a tack or a tire and slow speeds stuff is not an issue for them as they go on the main road at highway speeds. 

I put a few in the track on the Yamaha as the neighbor paved her driveway and its new asphalts is slimy (it was gravel oddly enough before) I was slipping at the steeper bottom part. We sit about 5 feet above the street and the first pitch is pretty steep in the fist `15 feet. 

Probably new tracked machine have grippier winter compound material but it was not a thing back when I got it. 

I had a dozen studs left over from the Ural studding so I put a line down the middle of each track. 

She keeps shelving it before I can get to it (timing on weekend and holidays) so I need to get it with 6 inches of snow on the main part.
I still blow back the edge for her so she has a place to shovel the snow without an overhead lift.


Back when I had the Toro I had chains on it that worked well.


----------



## Aussieplay (Jan 4, 2020)

I have 2014 deluxe 28 here in NH. . Thing is a tank in all snow. I use Pam or off brand non stick spray or snow-jet when snow is wet. 
Keep everything lubed folks ! Even the auto turn differential. 
Glad I didn’t spring for an sho - this Juan is ffiiiiinnnneeee.


----------



## Cutter (Mar 29, 2017)

Clutch Cargo said:


> I posted this in the original thread, but perhaps it should be in a new one so it could be more easily found by potential or existing D-28 owners.
> 
> *UPDATE: 12-31-19*
> The past 48+ hours in coastal southern Maine has seen a nasty mix of snow, sleet, rain, snow and then rain again. Accumulation was 8 -12" of dense stuff with the berm at the end of our driveway being especially challenging. I can only describe this as white mason's mortar. It is by far the worst stuff I've ever had to deal with since moving to this neighborhood.
> ...



I am on my 2nd blower since 1998, and it is an Ariens Deluxe +(28") with the 291 CC engine.There are so many things to consider when you buy a snowblower, and many many people don't stop to think of all the different aspects. Firstly, how big is the area you need to clean? How much snow do you get in an average winter? How old are you and what kind of physical shape are you in? Where are you going to store this beautiful creation? If you need to get into the back yard, will it go through your gates, passages etc? I say this because when my Dad bought his first blower, his brother ( my Uncle) ridiculed him because he bought a 28" Murray. My Uncle, who always has to do it bigger and better, bragged that he bought a 32"....Yeah, so much better than a "meek" 28"er.....until he realized that he couldn't get it through his gate into the back yard. Yeah, go bigger and better....and then go buy the one you should have bought in the first place.When I asked my Dad why he bought what he did, he told me that I could have bought bigger, but as you get older, you have less strength to deal with bigger equipment, an Dad was a "truck" of a man in his younger days.Stick with a 24-28 if it works for you. I realize that some yards/people need bigger equipment, but use your head when you do so. I tell my kids all the time....most of us learn the normal way, but some of us have to learn the hard way. 

:surprise::smile2::wink2::grin:


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

RedOctobyr said:


> Glad it handled the snow, this stuff was nasty. And a longer throwing distance can be very nice.
> 
> My current machine throws a little further than my last one. But it's still not quite enough to throw the snow off the edge of the driveway, from the wide portion by the garage doors. A little extra throwing distance would mean only moving all the snow once, which would be a nice benefit. It's not a big deal with smaller storms, but when the snow is deep/heavy, the double-snow area gets tougher to clear.


Do a few lines on the edges first so when you throwing the middle stuff over you’re not doubling it up


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

937FAM said:


> Do a few lines on the edges first so when you throwing the middle stuff over you’re not doubling it up


Welcome to the forum! And thanks, that's an elegantly simple solution, which, to be honest, I hadn't considered before. I just slow down for the packed, "double snow" areas. But if it was going to be a problem, that's true, I could clear those strips first, where I expected the snow to land.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum! And thanks, that's an elegantly simple solution, which, to be honest, I hadn't considered before. I just slow down for the packed, "double snow" areas. But if it was going to be a problem, that's true, I could clear those strips first, where I expected the snow to land.


dont you have and impeller kit mr red?
you should be 45 feet plus with ohv318cc pro


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good memory, I do indeed. I haven't grabbed a tape measure to see how far I'm throwing. But sometimes, in the wider area of the driveway (at the garage doors) I can't quite throw far enough to get all the way off the driveway.

However, that's with the 2-stage. The single stage Toro, which I love, doesn't throw as far. So it's also susceptible to this issue. And now I prefer to use the single stage, for storms up to around 10" or so.


----------



## 937FAM (11 mo ago)

1132le said:


> dont you have and impeller kit mr red?
> you should be 45 feet plus with ohv318cc pro


U seem like u know snow blowers 😊 I’m looking to buy my first. I get out and shovel as much as I can every snow fall here in OHIO, I’m wanting a snow blower so I can triple my work each winter with it for that side hustle. I’ve been eyeing the deluxe 28” SHO. The weight is kinda a worry, If the added everything will be worth the pay out. I like a single stage In Honda and toro but then u read reviews and it makes it even a harder decision lol. What would u suggest. I have a rav4. I’m going to get a cargo/wheel chair carrier for the hitch to transport


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not who you asked. But I also have a RAV4. My 24" 2-stage, with added weights, is about 300 pounds. Personally, I'd be kind of concerned about having that much weight hanging off my 2" hitch, in a carrier. It might be fine, but that's fairly heavy. I know there is at least one person here who transports their blower this way, but I forget what vehicle they have.

My 2-stroke powered 21" single stage is about 65 pounds. If I fold the handles down, I can fit it in the back of my car. That's how I got it home, I don't think I needed to remove the handles or anything. 

Depending on snow depth, my single stage clears faster than the 2-stage in smaller storms, and it does a better job of clearing down to the pavement. I've used the single stage for up to 10" or so.

It's no good at making paths through the yard, and it struggles more with deep, dense snow from the plows at the end of the driveway. More-powerful single stages, like Toro's 821, might do better at that. But overall, I'm a convert, and now prefer using the single stage when I can.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

937FAM said:


> U seem like u know snow blowers 😊 I’m looking to buy my first. I get out and shovel as much as I can every snow fall here in OHIO, I’m wanting a snow blower so I can triple my work each winter with it for that side hustle. I’ve been eyeing the deluxe 28” SHO. The weight is kinda a worry, If the added everything will be worth the pay out. I like a single stage In Honda and toro but then u read reviews and it makes it even a harder decision lol. What would u suggest. I have a rav4. I’m going to get a cargo/wheel chair carrier for the hitch to transport


That side hustle money is going to get chewed up by the repair from damage to your hitch setup. I'd look around on Craigslist for a cheap small trailer instead. Those hitch baskets and whatevers are for light weight stuff at most.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Toighbsituation cause a trailer works grrat except in snowy crowded roads when lanes are narrow. And thatvis when you get all the jobs. But I agree that the weight is unwieldy on a hitch.


----------



## Ultramag (Oct 15, 2020)

Clutch Cargo said:


> I posted this in the original thread, but perhaps it should be in a new one so it could be more easily found by potential or existing D-28 owners.
> 
> *UPDATE: 12-31-19*
> The past 48+ hours in coastal southern Maine has seen a nasty mix of snow, sleet, rain, snow and then rain again. Accumulation was 8 -12" of dense stuff with the berm at the end of our driveway being especially challenging. I can only describe this as white mason's mortar. It is by far the worst stuff I've ever had to deal with since moving to this neighborhood.
> ...


Get yourself a pair of Armorskids. The stock skid shoes are the cause of it riding up. The Armor skids will stop that. I have a 2013 Deluxe 30 with a pair of Armor skids & am very happy with them. Solved my riders issues right away. I also have a section of my driveway that is slightly above the other section. With stock skid shoes it would cause the blower to stop suddenly when trying to travel across the crack. With the Armorskids, the blower just glides over that section like it was not even there.


----------

